# win32k.sys BSOD System Service Exception.



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

This is my first post on this website, so please be kind.

Hello, lately my TOSHIBA laptop has been acting up, causing BSODs around every 10-20 minutes, especially when i start a game through steam, or any other launcher. I'm barely able to write this post out as a matter of fact.










The problems are apparently also associated with the following systems:
ntoskrnl.exe ACPI.sys win32k.sys

Please tell me if there is any more information I need to provide, I don't know anything about dump files, or anything of that sort. So please try to do the best you can with explaining processes to me.

Thank you!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Mockrin, welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

First thing that we need is a little more info about your setup. Could you please run the TSG SysInfo tool and C&P the result into your next Post.

TSG SysInfo Tool : http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you for the friendly introduction, and here you are!

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2348M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6021 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1988 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 702473 MB, Free - 636478 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Hope this could help my problem


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info on your system.

To start the diagnosis let us see if Windows is healthy. To do that login as the Administrator and run the command provided below from an Elevated Prompt and note any errors that Windows reports which cannot be fixed. Windows will try to repair any corrupted files but may not always be able to do that.

1. If you do not know how to initiate a command from within an Elevated Prompt then please ask.

2. Before running the command you should check that you are connected to the Internet as Windows may need to download a file from Microsoft or may need to download and install an Update.

Run this command : *sfc /scannow*

Please note that there is a space between the c and the /

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for your help!
Although I have no idea how to initiate that command in an Elevated Prompt.

Please guide me through if you can.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

1. Login as the Administrator

2. Right-click the Command Prompt App

3. In the pop-up window click on Run as Administrator (this raises the permissions to Elevated Prompt)

4. Run this command : *sfc /scannow*

Please note that there is a space between the c and the /

If you receive this error message.... Windows Resource Protection Could Not Start the Repair Service .....then make sure that the service "*Windows Modules Installer*" is enabled.

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Really not sure what I am supposed to do now.
Thanks for the walkthrough, though!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK.... that's good, it shows that Windows is healthy.

So now we need to look at the Hardware.

Run the Toshiba Hardware Diagnostics Tool and see if any issues are reported. The Tool should be one of the preinstalled utilities that came with the computer. If you cannot find it then go to the Toshiba website and download it from the site. If you cannot find it on the Toshiba site then ask Toshiba Support for a link to the Tool.

T


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

If you can, please tell me why some of the ones i checked to be scanned, are skipped.
Everything else but the skipped hardware is fine, however.

[EDIT: apparently the devices that were skipped were not found.]


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

The items that were skipped - do you actually have any of those items installed or connected to the computer..?

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

I have no idea what the items are. (except for the modem)
I probably do not have them.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

OK.... so according to your tests both Windows and your Hardware are reporting that they are "healthy" - no problems there.

What we now need to determine is whether there is a specific event that triggers this BSOD. The next time this happens, when you have logged back into Windows check the Events that happened just prior to the BSOD.

You check Events in Event Viewer which you will find in Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Event Viewer.

You need to be logged-in as an Administrator to be able to fully access all Events.

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

If you read the above, i used Blue screen viewer to look at the causes of the crashes.
The following are causing crashes:

ntoskrnl.exe
ACPI.sys
win32k.sys

Thanks for the instructions!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

mockrin said:


> If you read the above, i used Blue screen viewer to look at the causes of the crashes.
> The following are causing crashes:
> 
> ntoskrnl.exe
> ...


*I did read the above.* BlueScreenViewer is a program from NirSoft. Event Viewer is built into Windows. They don't necessarily provide the same information.

If the Windows utility SFC did not return any errors then it is very unlikely that the 3 files reported by BlueScreenViewer are the cause of your problems. These are all Windows files that would have been checked by SFC. My experience with SFC is that it is very reliable and very good at detecting problem Windows system files.

T.


----------



## mockrin (Jul 17, 2015)

Did the screenshot i provided present any help towards the problem?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

mockrin said:


> Did the screenshot i provided present any help towards the problem?


Unfortunately not. Errors 41 and 142 Kernel-Power are fairly common errors which will typically "Freeze" a computer an not result in a Bluescreen.

I am hoping that some other Forum member will see your Thread and will be able to provide some new ideas of what you could try next.

If SFC reports that Windows is healthy and your Hardware test reports that all Hardware is good and you have done a deep full system Antivirus scan and that reports that your system is clean..... then it becomes increasingly difficult (for me) to be able to diagnose a cause without getting hands-on.

T.


----------

